# Re-entry for sit-on-top yaks: 2



## Hughman (Nov 14, 2009)

I tried practising the recommended method of pulling myself across midships. However I found that this was unsuccessful for me. 
Whenever I reached across to the far side to attempt to pull myself, belly down, into the cockpit I normally only succeeded in tipping the yak over on top of me.

I found that it was much more successful -- and much easier -- to pull myself, belly down, across the bow. I did not have to rach far and the kak did not tip at all. Therafter I could slide into the cockpit and turn over.

This is, admitedly, a more undignified way of re-entry. However, in an emergency situation I would not think twice.

I would use this method because I know that it is easy and it works -- whereas I have found the recommended method difficult and unrealiable.

Cheers

P.S. I have a Hobie Revolution. The recommended technique might work better with some different yaks, of course.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hughman good effoprt on practicing your reentry.

Did you kick? 
Reentry is done with with a combination of dragging yourself in and vigorously kicking at the same time. It should be done with one continuous movement of reaching over, kicking at the same time, dragging your belly in then your bum, twisting around and planting yourself on the seat. I have a narrow kayak so I do my re entry diagonally and grab the nearest side with one hand then while kicking reach over and grab the other side with the other hand and pull and kick myself on board (surf board style).

You should also be able to do as you said and get on board the bow as well as the stern......this is the time you wish you didnt have so much crap on top of your deck.


----------



## Hughman (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes, tried kicking simultaneously but the technique did not work for the combination of my physique and my yak.

I know: I watched the Hobie CD beforehand which illustrates the recommended method.

Yes, I found that the rod holders on either side of the forward part of the cockpit meant that I had to slide on my belly between them into the cockpit. As I said, not elegant, but at least I know I can rely upon it.

Cheers


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Mate, doesn't matter how you do it, the aim is to get yourself back in and you have obviously worked out a way that works for you....stick to it. Too many people know all the theory and think they've got it all sorted but when it comes to put it into practise they're lost if it doesn't all go to plan. Good to see you've tried it in a controlled way and worked something that's practical and works for you. If you should ever need to do it you'll know exactly what to do rather than tru the theory and possibly end up panicing when it doesn't work.


----------



## lionfish (Jan 15, 2009)

Great suggestions for technique above. Re-entry is such a critical topic.

I can't believe how silly I was to do so many trips without trying a re-entry with full gear.

I was actually amazed how hard it was! It takes a few goes to master the kick 'n drag method. There was rod holders in the way, gear in the cockpit etc.

I would suggest any beginners - like me - ensure they've had a fair go at getting back on board. You may find it is a lot harder than you think...


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

The first idea to come to mind after thinking about this was a "stirrup". Some guys carry a tail rope for larger fish and this would double as a stirrup when needed. A kayak is not exactly a bucking horse but I think it's worth a try.


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

G'day Hughman
For many years I spent most of my time on the water in sit in kayaks and was taught at a few clubs I had been a member of, the 
recommended method that seems to be the same principle for both types of kayaks.
The best position for a persons body once they have their hands on each side of the yak is to be as flat as possible to the surface,with legs fully extended on the surface as if your using a kick board.
If your legs are too far down in the water you'll find that even though you kick you'll still have a tendancy to rotate the craft over.
Spread your legs apart about the same amount as if you are swimming and kick strongly while trying to slide the yak under your chest.At this point you can attempt at sliding just a little further to your belly.
This is the point at which most have trouble with.The turning of your upper body toward the stern so as to position your hip in the seat area before attempting to roll the body over keeping as low to the interior as possible.
A sit in kayak is a very tippy vessel at this point compared to a sit on.By staying as low as possible untill you've positioned yourself over your seat will insure better success.
Hope I've been able to help a little.Best to have a practice day as I did at my canoe and kayak club.
Cheers Tez


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

It's worth testing recently when rigged up too. Going over the nose is fully workable on my yaks, but not when rigged. Too much kit in the road. My reentry practice (time for me to revisit it!) I go over nose, over the tail and from the side.

I now keep a paddle float in the day hatch, shouldn't need it, but add in injury, hypothermia etc, can't be too careful.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Scott. The recovery strap makes the job of re-entry very easy.

Try this ......viewtopic.php?f=9&t=51749

Also, here's another video by Rhino, a member here, and also on Vyak.






Trevor


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

mingle said:


> My Revo had the sail and outriggers attached, so I guess I was cheating a bit...
> 
> It all went pretty well, although I was quite surprised how tired I was after doing it 4 times - but I think I'm a bit unfit!
> 
> ...


(Sorry Mike)

1. " I was cheating a bit...." 
More than a bit. Try with the outriggers off. If you do, use a recovery strap (see Scott's pics above)
2. "how tired I was after doing it 4 times" 
Good point. The more you do it (and the fitter you are), the easier it gets.
3. "..your sunnies securely strapped to your head - I lost mine on the third attempt!"
Everything tied, and/or fitted with a float. Including your hat.

Trevor


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

I use a 3 mm long jong style kayak wet suit more for warmth in case of immersion ( and thats all year round ),however I find it easier to re enter the yak with it
and I have tried with and with out - the 3 mm suit floats my body a little heigher in the water in fact it is quite noticable floating my legs

so far I've only had to re enter once in deep water that wasn't planed ,I was anchoured up with a bit of tide flow and the water was a bit bumpy 
it was worth the practice knowing what I was going to grab to turn the yak up right and how I was going to get back on
this made for in one attempt


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

One problem that I have had is getting my PFD caught during remount. I have a large front pockets that I won't give up. I keep braid scissors, PLB, camera, reading glasses, pliers, fishing license and car keys in it. Not as bulky as it sounds, but sometimes the pocket gets left open after de-hooking a fish etc. can get caught on the climb in.

Mentioned the paddle float earlier. It's just a plastic bag that you slide over the paddle blade, then slip the other end of the paddle through deck lines/ bungy/ whatever is on your yak. Acts as a temporary outrigger during remount.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Another option with the stirrup idea would be to thread it through a scupper hole to keep the downward pressure more central. 
Threading a gaff or lipgrips etc through a loop would be quick and mean you don't need to tie it off.


----------

